# Mass bombing!!!



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

I'm tired of seeing all this bombs hitting everywhere. You want to see some real action, something I haven't seen in a long time. Yeah I'm talking about a mass bombing!!!! So if you think you have what it takes to help me destroy the hell out of somebody then send me a PM for the details.
This baby is going to hurt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:scared:

TROOPS
tx_tuff
andrew s
mc2712
fiddlegrin
cypress
Jack Straw
SMOKE20
azpostal
bdw1984
GlockG23
MrMayorga
havanajohn
David M
Rubix^3
DoctaJ
Legion
cp478
docruger
dj1340
darkninja67
baddddmonkey
troutbreath

From another Forum : kydsid


----------



## Sweet_Cigars (Oct 3, 2008)

Man, with all the contest and bombs going off and BOTL LOVE going down this forum is insane! I don't know what happen but, I sure am loving it!

:whoo:


----------



## andrew s (Mar 13, 2009)

There is going to a black hole soon if we keep up this kind of bombing.


----------



## Sweet_Cigars (Oct 3, 2008)

andrew s said:


> There is going to a black hole soon if we keep up this kind of bombing.


lol....that's a good one!


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

I feel sorry for who ever that chum is going to be.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

I have 5 people going help me out so far. Where is everybody else? Are you scared? Maybe don't know what I'm talking about?

Here is how it will work. Right now everybody that wants to help me is sending me PMs. Once this has been up a while and we have enough people to help out. We will all send a bomb out on the same day all to the same person!! Thats right, he/she will be hit from all sides at one time, no hope for escape, limbs will be lost, he he/she will be lucky to keep their soul!!!!!!

So come on, if your not already helping me out with this then jump on board!!


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Just added a new troop! 
Troops, come on into this thread and trash talk this "Poor Soul" we are going to take out. That is what he/she will be called for now "Poor Soul"


----------



## Sweet_Cigars (Oct 3, 2008)

*"Poor Soul" you are gonna regret signing up on this forums. *

*You are gonna get hit so hard you won't even be able to remember your name! *

*Your going down sucker!*

*Say what again, I dare you!*


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

This is the kind of fun I am talking about. It is starting to feel like the olden days when it was Texas against everyone else. Of course we won the war too. Them damn New Yorkers and Illinois folks thought they were it. HAHAHAH


----------



## Sweet_Cigars (Oct 3, 2008)

*You said something Sam?!..................*sorry I was in trash talk mode.

*Shut up Poor Soul!*


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

8 Troops and counting HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

It's clobberin' time.

Edit - refer to signature.


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

Let's get some more on this one.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Have another new Trooper and he is already Postal LOL ^^^^^^^^


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Who is next?


----------



## GlockG23 (Mar 7, 2009)

Hell yes, count me in !!!


----------



## bdw1984 (May 6, 2009)

count me in... cant pm for a few more days so just email me... [email protected]


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

I will get with you guys tomorrow, 2 new troops to the mix


----------



## GlockG23 (Mar 7, 2009)

ok Frank you may have to call or text me PM sent


----------



## MrMayorga (Feb 14, 2008)

Count me in! PM sent


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Ok a dozen troops and counting! I will send out PMs and/or emails next week updating everybody.

*WE NEED MORE TROOPS, COME ON PEOPLE DON'T BE SCARED!! JUMP ON BOARD AND LETS DESTROY THIS POOR SOUL!!!!*


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Two new Troops!

*WE NEED MORE MORE MORE!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Rubix^3 (Nov 10, 2008)

Sign me up Tex. pm sent.


----------



## MrMayorga (Feb 14, 2008)

Oh boy! This pour soul is going to have to buy a much larger humidor! lol


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

MrMayorga said:


> Oh boy! This pour soul is going to have to buy a much larger humidor! lol


We may have to send him a coolerdor.


----------



## Sweet_Cigars (Oct 3, 2008)

Cypress said:


> We may have to send him a coolerdor.


More like a shed with a window unit.


----------



## SMOKE20 (Apr 26, 2008)

For sure. Gonna be blown up bad


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

You think we can get 20 troops on this? I think that would be bad ass.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Just added another one!!! I agree lets get at least 20!!!!!!!


----------



## SMOKE20 (Apr 26, 2008)

To have 20 bombers would be massive


----------



## DoctaJ (Aug 10, 2007)

Count me in as well :nod:


----------



## themoneycollector (Apr 18, 2007)

OMG, this is going to be epic


----------



## MrMayorga (Feb 14, 2008)

I thought we were suppose to refer to him / her as a Pour Soul.


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

That Poor Soul is going to have to find another house in another country in a far away land.


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

.

.

I just finished routine maintainence on the lane: *B-52!*

.

.


----------



## Legion (Jul 9, 2006)

Let me know if I can still get in on doing the damage


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

themoneycollector said:


> OMG, this is going to be epic


Do you want in?


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Adding DoctaJ AND Legion-cl now.

This is getting better!! 
*STILL PLENTY OF TIME TO GET IN ON THIS, BRING IT ON TROOPS!!!*


----------



## andrew s (Mar 13, 2009)

Can't wait till this goes down. I am planing what I will be blowing up this pour soul with.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Have 17 Troops and counting, come on I know we can get more!!

tx_tuff
andrew s
Sweet_Cigars
mc2712
fiddlegrin
cypress
Jack Straw
SMOKE20
azpostal
bdw1984
GlockG23
MrMayorga
havanajohn
David M
Rubix^3
DoctaJ
Legion


----------



## MrMayorga (Feb 14, 2008)

This Bomb will definitely blow this POOR SOUL's house to the Land of OZ.


----------



## SMOKE20 (Apr 26, 2008)

TX TUFF you know your gonna blow up the whole state the poor soul lives in. This is gonna be a a war!!!!!!


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

This isnt going to be pretty.


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

I can already hear tears and whimpers!


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

Say.... I forget..... how many Poor Souls does it take to change out a lightbulb?


Gahahahahahahahahahahahhahahaa!!

.


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

what lightbulbs, theres not gonna be a house left!


----------



## MrMayorga (Feb 14, 2008)

Cypress said:


> This isnt going to be pretty.


Sure it is! Pretty darn funny!


----------



## Sweet_Cigars (Oct 3, 2008)

I feel sorry for the mail man/woman.....not gonna be happy unloading 20 or so boxes!


----------



## MrMayorga (Feb 14, 2008)

Sweet_Cigars said:


> I feel sorry for the mail man/woman.....not gonna be happy unloading 20 or so boxes!


Maybe they will just load them up into a dump truck and just leave the pile of boxes in the driveway.


----------



## Legion (Jul 9, 2006)

I love the smell of Napalm in the Morning


----------



## 92hatchattack (May 30, 2009)

Lol, just reading this thread made me actualy laugh out loud. I've never heard of this "bombing" thing as im brand new to cigars, but it sounds like a bunch of generous guys having alot of fun! I hope in a couple of month i can put together a little collection and help out in whatever small way possible!

Have fun, try not to hurt anyone!


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

92hatchattack said:


> Have fun, try not to hurt anyone!


Do you think that Poor Soul will fill the pain if the bombing is that massive???? Vaporized instantly????? HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## bdw1984 (May 6, 2009)

just put the shrapnel in the special section of the box... ooohhh poor soul... 
"yea tho i walk through the valley of the shadow of death, i will fear no evil!!!!!"


----------



## GlockG23 (Mar 7, 2009)

Uptdates? 
when will this commence?


----------



## SMOKE20 (Apr 26, 2008)

This is gonna cause alot of pain.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

GlockG23 said:


> Uptdates?
> when will this commence?


Shooting for July 7th, will give us more time to get more troops and time for everybody to get ready


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

tx_tuff said:


> Shooting for July 7th, will give us more time to get more troops and time for everybody to get ready


Will give me plenty of time to get ready. Poor Bastard....I mean Poor Soul. HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH


----------



## MrMayorga (Feb 14, 2008)

This bomb is going to be costly for this Poor Soul. He / she is going to have to buy a new humi, a larger memory card for taking pics of all these cigars, and probably a larger hard drive to hold all those pics. I pity this Poor Soul!


----------



## 92hatchattack (May 30, 2009)

^^ Not to mention the fact that he or she is going to have to quit their job to sit around and smoke all those cigars!


----------



## Rubix^3 (Nov 10, 2008)

Thank God its not me! My wife would take one look at the sheer enormity of this bombardment, do the math, and it would be over. Too much porch time and tryin' to come to bed stinky.
This poor soul!
:biggrin:


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

poor, poor soul!


----------



## bdw1984 (May 6, 2009)

its gonna be a sad day on puff when we lose a botl to a bomb... some have to sacrifice for others to live


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

We need some new troops! Recruit!!!


----------



## SMOKE20 (Apr 26, 2008)

The more the better


----------



## MrMayorga (Feb 14, 2008)

tx_tuff said:


> We need some new troops! Recruit!!!


How many troops do we have so far?


----------



## Rubix^3 (Nov 10, 2008)

OH BROTHERS WHERE ART THOU?


AVAST YE SCURVY BLACKGUARDS, & JOIN THEE RANKS!
:fu


----------



## Rubix^3 (Nov 10, 2008)

*"Fight and you may die. 
Run and you will live at least awhile. 
And dying in your bed many years from now,
would you be willing to trade all the days from this day to that for
one chance, just one chance, to come back here as young men and tell of what we did to..." *

THAT POOR SOUL!

Enlist Puffers to a worthy cause of ANNIHILATION!

*W.Wallace appropriated from the movie Braveheart
*


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Ok abut to update everybody in on this with a PM. We still have 3 weeks to get some others bombers in with us on this one. ANYBODY OUT THERE WANT TO PLAY?


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

Count me in! (sort of) tuff knows what i mean!


----------



## Rubix^3 (Nov 10, 2008)

MrMayorga said:


> How many troops do we have so far?


??????


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

cp478 said:


> Count me in! (sort of) tuff knows what i mean!


Adding you now, another new troop!


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

That makes 18 Troops! I update the very first post in the thread everytime I add a new troop. The list is in the first post of this thread.


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

someone should volunteer to bomb this guy with a seasoned coolerdor ya know because it looks like he is going to need one


----------



## dj1340 (Mar 30, 2009)

I'm in, PM with some details as I'm leaving fri for 10 days


----------



## Sweet_Cigars (Oct 3, 2008)

This is INSANE!!!

Poor soul will never be the same!


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

He may actually look this bad when we are done with him.


----------



## docruger (Feb 12, 2009)

I just made a thread almost the same and never saw yours. wow great minds think a like. so go ahead and PM me.and lets do it


----------



## andrew s (Mar 13, 2009)

Welcome to the madness Joe.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Added the gun slinger docruger to the Troops!


----------



## darkninja67 (Feb 7, 2009)

Add this Masshole to the list. I am game for some nuking action.


----------



## baddddmonkey (Oct 13, 2008)

Count me in! Woot woot!


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

*21 TROOPS AND COUNTING, I'M LOVING IT!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Well update everybody with a PM next week!


----------



## David M (Mar 11, 2009)

In times of great solace we need to look to the good words of the Cigar Nuclear Bomb book for guidance to help us understand the great level of pain and suffering our actions will inflict upon others.

I urge you all to grab a gar, kneel down and LAUGH YOUR A*SES OFF WITH ME.

I am the the leaf and the life, says the Fuente. He who believes in me, though he dies, yet shall he live, and whoever lives and believes in me will never die. _Arturo 1:68:666
_

I know that my Lighter lives, and that in the end he will stand upon the earth. And after my skin has been destroyed in my flesh I will see Davidoff; I myself will see him with my own eyes. _B&M 1,2,3
_

We brought soil into the world, and we take leaf out of it. _DM 6:17:09
_

The Cigar gave and the Cigar has taken away; may the name of the Cigar be praised. _St. Leaf AD23
_

The eternal Cigar is your refuge, and underneath are the everlasting puffs of smoke. Puff.com 2009


----------



## troutbreath (May 22, 2008)

darkninjat67 extended me an invite. I'm in.


----------



## darkninja67 (Feb 7, 2009)

troutbreath said:


> darkninjat67 extended me an invite. I'm in.


Thanks for joining in Mike.

This will get ugly fast.


----------



## Rubix^3 (Nov 10, 2008)

nice recruiting effort. I have totally gotten the bug too!


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

Acesfull said:


> someone should volunteer to bomb this guy with a seasoned coolerdor ya know because it looks like he is going to need one


SNAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAAAAHAHAAAHAAHAHAHAAAAAA!!!!

That poor soul is SOOOoooooooo DONE FOR!!!

.


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

tx_tuff said:


> Added the gun slinger docruger to the Troops!


*Allright!!*

Now when they ask.... Do you know Doc?

We can answer, Not only do we _know_ Doc...... We GOT DOC! :cb

That poor Soul.......


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

Ya know what's scary???

Monkey's know how to spank!!

BaddddMonkeys are even worse!!!!!:spank:

That poor Soul........


----------



## baddddmonkey (Oct 13, 2008)

Fiddle, you are just completely off the freakin wall! And it is awesome!


----------



## darkninja67 (Feb 7, 2009)

I pretty much got confirmation that member kydsid will be a go for this effort.
This hit will be a multi forum hit now.


----------



## MrMayorga (Feb 14, 2008)

The destruction of this Mass Bombing will be felt far more than this Poor Souls house and state. Local B&M's will have to close their doors, c-bid will have to shut down and online retailers will fold because this Poor Soul won't be buying cigars for a couple of years!


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

This is still on for going out July 7th!!!!!!!!!!!!! I will update with PMs next week!


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

Can't wait, this is going to be awesome!lane:lane:lane:lane:
" " " "
" " " "
" " " "
" "
:target:


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

WOW, 21......This is going to hurt. I feel sorry for that poor soul and the mail man.


----------



## SMOKE20 (Apr 26, 2008)

This is nuts


----------



## Esoteric (Jun 15, 2009)

Wow...all I have to say is holy mother of GOD! 

Completely and ridiculously awesome...Words do not describe the amount of sheer excellence of this idea.


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

MrMayorga said:


> The destruction of this Mass Bombing will be felt far more than this Poor Souls house and state. Local B&M's will have to close their doors, c-bid will have to shut down and online retailers will fold because this Poor Soul won't be buying cigars for a couple of years!


Hahahahahahahaaaaahaaaahaaahaaa!!!

That is *SO____ TRUE!!!!*

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::boom::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

*.*


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

Esoteric said:


> Wow...all I have to say is holy mother of GOD!
> 
> Completely and ridiculously awesome...Words do not describe the amount of sheer excellence of this idea.


*X 88K!!!! *
:thumb:

That poor Soul is gonna :bawling::bawling::bawling:

He will try to escape___:ballchain: ........But will *NOT!*

*Haaahahahahahahahahahhahaahahhahahahaaaa!!!!*

*.*


----------



## darkninja67 (Feb 7, 2009)

List should be 23 names: add kydsid and troutbreath please


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Pm going out today!!! One week and one day and the fuse is light!!!!


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

Can't wait, this is gonna be great!


----------



## mc2712 (Mar 14, 2008)

I hope this person has an extra humi or coolidor sitting around.


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

This poor soul is gonna have to convert a whole room in their house into a walkin humidor!


----------



## darkninja67 (Feb 7, 2009)

I sent a PM to another member at another forum to see if he will join in. He has all the info.

Is anyone sending a cooler as a bomb??


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

One day closer, hope this Poor Soul enjoys the next few days, because after that it's all over!


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

This is gonna be good. I even got some extra ammo yesterday. MWAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

Jack Straw said:


> This is gonna be good. I even got some extra ammo yesterday. MWAHAHAHAHAHA


Nice!!!

That poor Soul is gonna be in a body cast for months!!!!

Bwahahahahahahahahaaaahaahaaaa! :evil:

.


----------



## baddddmonkey (Oct 13, 2008)

This is gonna be a blast. I wish we could sit across the street from this fellow BOTL's house just to see his reaction when he gets bombed...then bombed again....and again...etc.


----------



## SMOKE20 (Apr 26, 2008)

This is gonna be cool, I cant wait to see the reaction


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

I think that that Poor Soul will be gnashing their teeth!

:ballchain: Rolling on the ground! With no escape!

Yelling in agony!!!:bawling:


----------



## MrMayorga (Feb 14, 2008)

I hope we don't have to pay the doctors bill to have this Poor Souls eyes popped back into their sockets!


----------



## MrMayorga (Feb 14, 2008)

A Tick Tick Tick Tick! Oh you POOR, POOR Soul! Bump


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Found this thread too late to become a perpetrator, but I can't wait to see how it goes. Such a CRATER!


----------



## darkninja67 (Feb 7, 2009)

heading out Monday to grab some fun stuff.

Cannot wait to ship it out.


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

I just put together an item for the bomb. Man I cannot wait to send this thing out.


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

I'm getting a little nervous... I have my TNT packed in straw,

but things are heating up here and it's starting to sweat!!

That's bad right? :scared:










That Po-Soul is gonna get blasted into the next *COUNTY!!!*

Bwah-hahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahahahahaaaaaaa!

.


----------



## dj1340 (Mar 30, 2009)

I just wonder if this poor soul even has a clue what is going to happen thp them.
Chaos at the doorstep!!


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

One day closer to D-Day. I feel sorry for this Poor Soul.


----------



## darkninja67 (Feb 7, 2009)

Start fueling the jets boys!!!


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Everybody knows what to do!!! Light the fuse tomorrow and just sit back and wait hahahahahahaha!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## darkninja67 (Feb 7, 2009)

Just finished screwing in the fuses, getting ready to load into the bomb bays.

This is going to be insane.


----------



## MrMayorga (Feb 14, 2008)

lane: The B 52 is all fueled up and ready to go and the Bombs are being loaded as we speak. Everything is a go for tomorrow Captain!


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

Ready for liftoff at oh-nine-hundred hours.


----------



## Rubix^3 (Nov 10, 2008)

The storm comes. I hear the sounds of thunder in the distance...


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

.

What you heard was the sound of a S.C.U.D. being launched!


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

I just heard a series of sounds that sounded like;


FOOOT..........FOOOT..........FOOOT!!!!

That Poor Soul..... has no where to run to!


.


----------



## darkninja67 (Feb 7, 2009)

I am just about to lift off.

:mrgreen:


----------



## dj1340 (Mar 30, 2009)

On my way to the P.O. This thing will be heard far and wide.


----------



## darkninja67 (Feb 7, 2009)

Target acquired, doors are open:

DCN
0309 0330 0001 0268 ****

:mrgreen:


----------



## GlockG23 (Mar 7, 2009)

:bump:

I am ready to fire


----------



## SMOKE20 (Apr 26, 2008)

The day has come, someones gonna get blasted.


----------



## baddddmonkey (Oct 13, 2008)

On my way to the Post office in less than 15 minutes! 

Woo!!


----------



## andrew s (Mar 13, 2009)

I will be headed to the post office at lunch to drop off my bombs.


----------



## Sweet_Cigars (Oct 3, 2008)

Somebody is fixing to get slammed!

opcorn:


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

ICBM Launched. Awaiting confirmation of target impact.


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

Did you see the A.P. "News Flash"? :typing:

"Vandenburg Airforce Base (Ca.) reported a successful missle launch this morning at 5:09 am P.D.T.

The launch team press release reported clear skies and favorable conditions for the endeavor. 

Follow up reports indicate that the missle has fired the second rocket stage and is on track to it's destination co-ordinates!"


.


----------



## dj1340 (Mar 30, 2009)

Can hardly wait for Friday when this stuff starts to hit. Maybe even Thursday. Mass destruction will unfold!


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

.


heeheheeheheheeheeeeheeeeheeeehahahahhahhahhaaaaaahaaahaaaahaaahaaaa!


.


----------



## GlockG23 (Mar 7, 2009)

bomb sent


----------



## darkninja67 (Feb 7, 2009)

This thread needs moar confirmation numbers.


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Awe it dont matter. We all know who is going to get hit!!!!!!!


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

bombs are in the air!


----------



## baddddmonkey (Oct 13, 2008)

Mine will probably hit Thursday, as will some other bombs. Mine doesn't have to far to go!

Mwahahahaha!!!


----------



## Bermac (Feb 9, 2009)

eep: I can't wait to see the pictures of the damage.


----------



## andrew s (Mar 13, 2009)

Oh yes the damage, it seems like some people added some extra items in there package so watch out pour soul.


----------



## David M (Mar 11, 2009)

Random sightings occurring across the continental United States & Canada.
Multiple missile launches confusing the heck out of Norad.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Mine took flight earlier today!!!

Hey guys don't post the DC numbers, don't want to give this guy any idea he is going to be taken out, don't want him to hide!!


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Its in the air now. I cant wait to see the damage. HAHAHAHA


----------



## bdw1984 (May 6, 2009)

target locked... nuke launched... POOOOOOR SOOOOOOOUL


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

:faint::flame::brick::yield:

poor poor soul, your in for it now!


----------



## mc2712 (Mar 14, 2008)

Bomb is on its way!!!


----------



## Legion (Jul 9, 2006)

Bombs Away...duck and cover


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

.

*SWEET!!!!!!!!! Devistation!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

.


----------



## SMOKE20 (Apr 26, 2008)

This is gonna be awesome


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

Po....Po.....Soul!!


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

All we do now is watch!!!!opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

I can't freaking wait for this Poor Soul to see all of it, HAHAHAHA he is getting what he deserves!!!!!!


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

Sent out @ 2pm Tuesday.........


----------



## troutbreath (May 22, 2008)

Fuse was lit at noon, Tuesday. 


Good luck, and God bless America.


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

Haahaahahaahaahaahaahaaahaahahaaa!!

Hey! ........ pass the popcorn wouldcha? ... :beerchug:

.


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

[No message]


----------



## bdw1984 (May 6, 2009)

i cant wait to see this... wish i was there to see the poor souls face


----------



## MrMayorga (Feb 14, 2008)

The B52 has left the hanger. Awaiting confirmation of target sighting. Oh how I feel for this Poor Poor Soul!


----------



## winston (Jul 16, 2008)

Ok so which area of the country is it going to be so we can all watch the explosion.


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Thats the beauty of this. Only the participants know where this bomb is going. I feel sorry for this Poor Soul. He is going to need a walk in humidor.



winston said:


> Ok so which area of the country is it going to be so we can all watch the explosion.


----------



## DoctaJ (Aug 10, 2007)

4th of July vacation went one day longer than expected so my bomb went out today :dude:. Can't wait to see the explosions from all the bombs hitting at once


----------



## MrMayorga (Feb 14, 2008)

winston said:


> Ok so which area of the country is it going to be so we can all watch the explosion.


Somewhere in the Mid South. Ooops, I let it slip out. Sorry guys!


----------



## darkninja67 (Feb 7, 2009)

I shipped mine out to Alaska. :mrgreen:


----------



## MrMayorga (Feb 14, 2008)

lane: :boom::boom::boom::boom::boom::boom::boom::boom::boom::boom::boom: 


:jaw:


----------



## SMOKE20 (Apr 26, 2008)

BOOM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bigtotoro (Jul 5, 2009)

Cypress said:


> Thats the beauty of this. Only the participants know where this bomb is going. I feel sorry for this Poor Soul. He is going to need a walk in humidor.


That is a bad thing? I have a whole extra bedroom just ready to convert when my time comes.


----------



## andrew s (Mar 13, 2009)

Today is the day the pour soul will be feeling the first wave of pain. 

I'm sure there will be some stragler bombs in the following days.


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

mine should hit tomorrow!

:boom:


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

heeheeeheee! :biglaugh:


----------



## bdw1984 (May 6, 2009)

looks like mine will hit today... poor soul


----------



## baddddmonkey (Oct 13, 2008)

I was wondering how many were going to hit today. I'm sure theres going to be quite a few today and tomorrow! I'm sure once he gets the first or second bomb....he will know whats up!


----------



## dj1340 (Mar 30, 2009)

I would guess the mayhem should start early afternoon, Depends on the local delivery times.
Should be fun!!!!


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:lane:
Bomb left yesterday. With the whole squadron involved, I will probably see the mailbox door go flying by here in New Jersey!!!:banana::rockon::mischief:


----------



## themoneycollector (Apr 18, 2007)

Damn, you guys are crazy.

Good luck poor soul


----------



## Esoteric (Jun 15, 2009)

themoneycollector said:


> Damn, you guys are crazy.
> 
> Good luck poor soul


Agreed! Crazy like a fox! eace:

I wonder whether the poor soul will realize that it is a hydrogen bomb or if they will think it is just a single bomb...Wonder if they have any inkling that it could happen to them?


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Bomb Landed. The destruction is.........Well see for yourself.

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-bombs/252916-well-well-well-you-guys-suck-lol.html


----------



## darkninja67 (Feb 7, 2009)

Cypress said:


> Bomb Landed. The destruction is.........Well see for yourself.
> 
> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-bombs/252916-well-well-well-you-guys-suck-lol.html


I cannot wait to get home to actual view his videos.


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

darkninja67 said:


> I cannot wait to get home to actual view his videos.


Its so terrible its almost hilarious since he got had. HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## SMOKE20 (Apr 26, 2008)

This was a great idea


----------

